
Facebook Empowers Racism Against Its Employees of Color - coloneltcb
https://medium.com/@blindfb2020/facebook-empowers-racism-against-its-employees-of-color-fbbfaf55ab76
======
kd5bjo
Most of the incidents described here are strongly indicative of a terrible
manager who’s learned to play the office politics game well. There’s little
evidence here that points to systematic discrimination, but also nothing that
refutes that theory— these few anecdotes are simply not enough to draw such
conclusions from. I have seen and heard of similar behaviors at many
companies, targeting people of all descriptions.

The most damning part is probably HR’s response and the inability to get out
of the sphere of influence of a manager that is actively working against the
interests of their report: if managers can block team changes, anyone who ends
up in the reporting chain of a manager that doesn’t like them can feel very
stuck.

(Note: due to a technical issue I was not able to read any of the posted
screenshots, and so my opinion was formed only on the basis of the text).

(Note 2: I’m not saying there isn’t a discrimination problem, only that it
hasn’t been demonstrated. This looks to me like grounds for an investigation,
but not yet punishment.)

